# $1 Petco Nano start up



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

My petco has these designer betta tanks for sell for around a dollar so I decided I would give it a try, too bad its acrylic & not glass..... its maybe a third gallon and is going to be filterless with 10% daily waterchanges and weekly doses of ferts, might add DIY co2 depending on how succesful it goes

Substate is Eco Complete
hardscape are pagoda stones, I dont know if i like the arrangement yet, let me know what you guys think

So far I've got HC and Blyxa in there 








































Filled and cloudy 
















size comparision!


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

that would make a cool shrimp tank


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

dacrax07 said:


> that would make a cool shrimp tank


 I was thinking about some shimp, how would they fair in a tank like this, no filter, no heater..etc


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

shrimp don't have much of a bioload. you can have around 6-10 cherry shrimps per gallon. so in 1/3 gallon, around 2-3. shrimp don't need a filter and the plants will probably suck up the little waste produced. additionally, red cherry shrimp are excellent algae eaters. the only problem would be stable parameters. but if u keep up with the water changes, it should be alright. they can live in temps 70-80F.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Very neat idea hope it works out.


----------



## bmxman37 (Jan 23, 2009)

i want one of the tanks, that was only around $1?


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

yup only $1 it comes with a ugly leather stand but that'll run you $5


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like the slopes especially the dip in the front.


----------



## J.T. in Tennessee (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good so far what kindof light?


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

home depot 60w clip on table lamp, a little excessive but its all i have right now, Im going to get a 13w power compact table lamp tmr


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

a buck ?!?!?!? I'll have to look for those


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

suebe333 said:


> a buck ?!?!?!? I'll have to look for those


Yes I was very surprised to, came out to 1.04 with 5% tax, I think im going to go back and buy all of them if you guys are interested in one Ill ship


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

go with like a 20W lamp. the HC wouldn't be able to grow well under 13W only. and have you thought about a wabi kusa tank with a brom or something sticking out? i think that'd be awesome


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

Where's the fish?


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Im new at planted tanks, whats a wabi kusa tank? and brom?


chris127 said:


> go with like a 20W lamp. the HC wouldn't be able to grow well under 13W only. and have you thought about a wabi kusa tank with a brom or something sticking out? i think that'd be awesome


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wabi kusa (google it for more info) is kind of like a viviarium(half water, half emersed) type layout, but more so focused on the aquatic and aquascaping aspect of the tank. amano has some great examples of this type of layout. and a brom is a bromeliad roud:


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Chris! Those types of tanks are awesome! And I think a brom might be a little too big for this dinky tank lol!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

theres dwarf broms! i had a link to them but idk what happened to it. im sure google will have some


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks man I'll check that out!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I see those pagoda stones all over at petstores recently. What do you think of them? They don't look half bad.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

wow nice tank for 1.00!
wish i had a petco in this state


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what stores carry the pagoda stones? LFS's or chains?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

you should go wit a school of Boraras brigittae their beautiful yet small.


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

FrostyNYC said:


> I see those pagoda stones all over at petstores recently. What do you think of them? They don't look half bad.


 they arent ADA stones but its not half bad at all for $1.99lb, havent seen it at any chain stores though, just a stand alone lfs


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

chris127 said:


> what stores carry the pagoda stones? LFS's or chains?


LFS's. The chains typically only carry those chunks of concrete designed to look like rocks, plastic rocks, and maybe some slate.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

None at my Petco


----------



## bmxman37 (Jan 23, 2009)

none at mine either!


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

if you guys want I can send some to you


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

that would be cool , but kinda defeats the $1 deal LOL


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah it does but its be like 10 dollars lol, id pay 10 for it


----------



## matticusfinch92 (Mar 29, 2009)

What an adorable little tank!

And for $1 too.. wow. Would love to see some updates as it grows.
I reckon a few shrimp or something would look cool as well.

Lovely arrangement though, it's like a miniature version of one of those huge planted tanks.


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

totally cool little tank, i'll have to go and see if they have these at the one nearest me


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, I actually replaced it with a 5.5 gallon








Growing HC in it atm


----------

